# Visalia, CA TCAC109497A Layla pts 2/16



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*layla* 
*Breed:* German Shepherd (mix breed)
*Age:* Adult
*Gender:* Female 
*Size:* Large, hasShots, 
*Shelter Information: *Tulare County Animal Control
14131 Ave 256 
Visalia, CA 
*Shelter dog ID: *TCAC109497A
*Contacts:* *Phone: *559-636-3647 
*Name: *TCAC 
*email: *[email protected] 

*About layla*: Layla TCAC109497A, is an adult female german shepherd mix. She is current on her shots, and she can walk on a leash. Layla is a friendly girl, and she is very smart! After having her picture taken, she was placed back in her kennel. She immediately began using her paw and mouth on the latch she had seen the humans use to open the door! Maybe her name should be Einstein....or Houdini! If you would like more information about smarty-pants Layla, please have her ID number available, and contact the shelter.

Dogs In Danger: Our Dogs in Much Danger!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Her pts date has been extended until 2/23.

They must think she is worth keeping around a few more days.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump for Layla


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

She's a beauty. I can help transport if she comes my way.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump for Layla


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------

